# dire wolf = δεινόλυκος (;), αινοκύων (;)



## nickel (Feb 23, 2012)

The Dire wolf (_Canis dirus_) is an extinct carnivorous mammal of the genus _Canis_, and was most common in North America and South America from the Irvingtonian stage to the Rancholabrean stage of the Pleistocene epoch living 1.80 Ma – 10,000 years ago, existing for approximately 1.79 million years.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dire_Wolf

Το λατινικό _dirus_ σημαίνει «δεινός» και κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν το _δεινόλυκος_ για το ζώο. Το τι γίνεται με τα φανταστικά πλάσματα τού _Game of Thrones_, πλήρης άγνοια...


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 23, 2012)

Ξεκινάμε από τα στοιχειώδη: στο _Song of Ice and Fire_ το όνομα του ζώου είναι μία λέξη, ήτοι *direwolf*


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2012)

Επειδή παίζω RPG, πρέπει να πω ότι οι direwolves άλλοτε γράφονται ως μία λέξη και άλλοτε ως δύο, αλλά είναι πάντα το ίδιο πλάσμα με αυτό που περιγράφει η ταξινόμηση, δηλαδή ένας μεγαλύτερος και -κατ' επέκταση- πιο επικίνδυνος λύκος. Το dire λοιπόν είναι κυριολεκτικό και όχι κάποια μεταφορική έννοια για το πώς εμφανίζεται, από πού, κτλ.

Να απαντήσω από εδώ, λοιπόν, στην Παλάβρα, ότι δεν βρίσκω λάθος την απόδοση Ανταρόλυκος λόγω του χρώματος της αντάρας. Το λάθος το εντοπίζω στην εξήγηση του Αζιμούθιου ότι το ζώο ονομάζεται ανταρόλυκος γιατί εμφανίζεται μέσα από τα χιόνια (κάτι τέτοιο είχε γράψει, νομίζω). Το αν η απόδοση είναι πετυχημένη είναι άλλο θέμα και δεν είμαι ο κατάλληλος να το κρίνω. Προσωπικά δεν μού αρέσει ούτε ο Ανταρόλυκος ούτε ο Δεινόλυκος ούτε οι άλλες προτάσεις. Αλλά δεν έχω και καμμιά καλύτερη πρόταση να κάνω ο ίδιος ούτε είμαι μεταφραστής για να μετράει η γνώμη μου. Πάντως το ότι το ζώο ονομάστηκε dire wolf δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση με αντάρες κι αυτό είναι που θεωρώ λάθος.


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2012)

...
Dire Wolf - Grateful Dead






Και, Ελληγεννή, ιδίως στη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση, όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος, δηλαδή καλό θα ήταν να μη βιάζεσαι να κρίνεις μια επιλογή ή να πιαστείς από μια κουβέντα που έγραψε κάποιος παρεμπιπτόντως σ' ένα φόρουμ, εάν δεν έχεις όλα τα δεδομένα για τη συγκεκριμένη απόδοση ή αιτιολόγηση στο συγκεκριμένο έργο.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 23, 2012)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν είχα πει κάτι τέτοιο για το χρώμα του. Εγώ από την πρώτη στιγμή που το διάβασα στο μυαλό μου πήγε το αντάριασμα, η αγριάδα, η φουρτούνα και μου φάνηκε πολύ ταιριαστό για τους άγριους αυτούς λύκους που αποτελούν όμως κατοικίδια της οικογένειας και το κράτησα και στο τρίτο βιβλίο που έκανα εγώ. 


Σιγά μην τον πούμε και Δεινόσαυρο! Άκου εκεί δεινόλυκος! :Ρ


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2012)

Έχω την υποψία, πάντως, ότι έγινε _ανταρόλυκος_ από απλή _ηχητική_ συνάφεια της _αντάρας_ με το _dire_.

Επίσης: γιατί οι σκοπευτές να μπορούν να είναι δεινοί, γιατί να μπορούν οι σαύρες, και να μην μπορούν οι λύκοι; :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2012)

daeman said:


> Και, Ελληγεννή, ιδίως στη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση, όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος, δηλαδή καλό θα ήταν να μη βιάζεσαι να κρίνεις μια επιλογή ή να πιαστείς από μια κουβέντα που έγραψε κάποιος παρεμπιπτόντως σ' ένα φόρουμ, εάν δεν έχεις όλα τα δεδομένα για τη συγκεκριμένη απόδοση ή αιτιολόγηση στο συγκεκριμένο έργο.



Δες... ο Αζιμούθιος είχε γράψει το εξής:

"Σε ένα βιβλίο του είδους της λογοτεχνίας του φανταστικού που έχω μεταφράσει, υπάρχει ένα είδος λύκου, ο οποίος ονομάζεται ανταρόλυκος, επειδή είναι λευκός και εμφανίζεται πάντα μέσα από αυτή τη θολούρα του χιονιού που περιγράφετε".

Αν το βιβλίο έδινε αυτήν την εξήγηση για το όνομα, δεν θα έβγαζε νόημα, γιατί το dire δεν έχει σχέση με θολούρες, ό,τι χρώμα κι αν έχουν. Δεν ξέρω τι γράφει το βιβλίο για το όνομα, αλλά σίγουρα δεν μπορεί να έχει σχέση με την αντάρα. Βασικά το θέμα το είχαμε συζητήσει και στο phorum.gr, όπου εκεί είχα γράψει:

"Για μένα θα ήταν καλύτερο να μείνει αμετάφραστο. Όπως δεν λέμε Τυραννόσαυρος Βασιλιάς, αλλά Ρεξ, έτσι και το dire είναι καλύτερο να μην μεταφραστεί και να μείνει σκέτο "λύκοι", σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση. Έτσι κι αλλιώς μιλάμε για ένα είδος που έμοιαζε πολύ στον σύγχρονο λύκο".

Κατόπιν μού επισήμανε κάποιος ότι υπάρχουν και κανονικοί λύκοι στο έργο, στο οποίο απάντησα:

"Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση, οι τρομεροί, φοβεροί, σκοτεινοί ή μαύροι λύκοι ή κάποιος άλλος ευφημισμός. Άλλωστε και το Dire ευφημισμός είναι. Το αντίστοιχο του να πεις Dire wolf είναι το Gray wolf για κοινό λύκο.

Κανείς δεν λέει ότι η μετάφραση είναι εύκολο πράγμα. Μερικές φορές πρέπει να στύψεις λίγο το μυαλό σου, να κάνεις έρευνα. Αλλιώς έτσι μεταφράζω κι εγώ (που λέει ο λόγος). Το "ανταρόλυκοι", εκτός του ότι η αντάρα δεν έχει σχέση με το dire, μού μοιάζει κι εμένα για "λύκοι από τον Αντάρη" (το άστρο). Ακόμα χειρότερα, μού κάνει και για "φανταρόλυκοι", ό,τι κι αν μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό".

Να προσθέσω σ' αυτό ότι λίγο καιρό αφού έγραψα το παραπάνω, βγήκε το Might and Magic: Heroes 6, ένα παιχνίδι στρατηγικής-RPG, το οποίο έχει dire wolves που είναι κυριολεκτικά μαύροι:







Επαναλαμβάνω -γιατί είστε έτοιμοι να με παρεξηγήσετε, ατιμούτσικα- ότι δεν κρίνω την απόδοση του Αζιμούθιου -που απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω δεν ήταν του Αζιμούθιου, γιατί υπάρχει από το πρώτο βιβλίο που δεν μετέφρασε ο ίδιος, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά. Δεν είναι λάθος, γιατί δεν πρόκειται για κάτι που έχει στανταρισμένη απόδοση, είναι ελεύθερος ο μεταφραστής να επιλέξει την απόδοσή του.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 24, 2012)

Βρείτε μια απόδοση τότε που να σας αρέσει, έχοντας στο μυαλό σας πως είναι άλλο είδος λύκου που επίτηδες μπήκε στο βιβλίο. Αν ήθελε απλό λύκο, θα έλεγε wolf.

Αμετάφραστο, Ελληγενή; Έχεις διαβάσει τα βιβλία; Δηλαδή: Και ο Τζον Σνόου φώναξε τον νταϊργουλφ του... ή ο Τζον Σνόου φώναξε τον νταϊρλύκο του... σου αρέσει; 

Μήπως να τον λέγαμε νταη-λύκο τελικά; :) 

Μήπως τελικά ο direwolf είναι ο λύκος που του αρέσουν οι Dire Straits και το έχουμε παρερμηνεύσει όλοι; :)


Αυτός που έχω στο άβαταρ τι είναι; :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2012)

Δεν είπα βρε να είναι _ντάιργουλφ_. Αρχικά είχα γράψει "λύκος" σκέτο, μέχρι που κάποιος σημείωσε ότι υπάρχουν και κανονικοί λύκοι στο διήγημα, οπότε και πρότεινα: τρομεροί/φοβεροί/σκοτεινοί ή μαύροι λύκοι ή για μία λέξη, αρχαιόλυκοι (όπως λέμε αρχαιοπτέρυξ και άλλα εξαφανισμένα σε αρχαιο-). Ακόμη και το δεινόλυκοι, που δεν μ' αρέσει, πιστεύω ότι ταιριάζει περισσότερο από τους (φ)ανταρόλυκους.

ΥΓ: αυτός που έχει στο άβαταρ είναι Gray Wolf, που δεν μεταφράζεται _γκριζόλυκος_, αλλά σκέτο _λύκος_.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2012)

Εγώ δήλωσα από την αρχή ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει η απόδοση στα _Παιχνίδια του στέμματος_. Αφήστε μου τον _δεινόλυκο_ για τη ζωολογία.

Παρέμπ, ο Πάπυρος (στο λήμμα _λύκος_) τον αφήνει στα λατινικά και λέει απλώς, στην περιγραφή, «ο γίγαντας των λύκων». Για το βιβλίο, ο _γιγαντόλυκος_ μπορεί να μην ήταν άσχημη ιδέα, αλλά καλύτερα να μην μπερδευτώ στα Παιχνίδια της μετάφρασης.
:)


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 24, 2012)

Γιατί δεν τον λες ΔουΝουΤόλυκο, νίκελ, για να είσαι και επίκαιρος; Τα δεινά που φέρνουν τα τρία αυτά γράμματα είναι σίγουρα... :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2012)

Καλημέρα.

Για την απόδοση του dire wolf στη ζωολογία, ο δεινόλυκος δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημη ιδέα, αφού dire αυτό σημαίνει (και δεν είναι βέβαια ευφημισμός να λες δεινό κάτι τρομακτικό) και υπάρχουν κι άλλα δεινά θηρία στην παλαιοντολογία, όπως το δεινοθήριο. 

Για την απόδοση στη σειρά των βιβλίων του Μάρτιν, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω αντικειμενική γνώμη προς το παρόν, _αν δεν διαβάσω πρώτα τα βιβλία, ώστε να έχω όλα τα δεδομένα και να σχηματίσω ολοκληρωμένη άποψη._ Ιδίως στη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση - επειδή έχω κάνει μερικά βιβλία και ξέρω τις δυσκολίες και τις παγίδες της - δεν μπορώ να πιαστώ από μια απόδοση ξεκομμένη από το συγκείμενο και ν' αρχίσω να διαλαλώ την υποκειμενική μου γνώμη, να την υποστηρίζω με θέρμη επειδή μπορεί να την ερωτεύτηκα μόλις την είδα ή να την απορρίπτω μετά βδελυγμίας μόνο και μόνο επειδή στα δικά μου αυτιά ίσως να μην ακούγεται κατάλληλη.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> "Για μένα θα ήταν καλύτερο να μείνει αμετάφραστο. Όπως δεν λέμε Τυραννόσαυρος Βασιλιάς, αλλά Ρεξ, έτσι και το dire είναι καλύτερο να μην μεταφραστεί και να μείνει σκέτο "λύκοι", σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση. Έτσι κι αλλιώς μιλάμε για ένα είδος που έμοιαζε πολύ στον σύγχρονο λύκο".



Ωστόσο, στην περίπτωση του Τυραννόσαυρου, δεν λέμε Ταϊράνοσόρους Ρεξ, αλλά σκέτο Τυραννόσαυρος. Θέλω να πω, στην καθομιλουμένη δεν χρησιμοποιείται η επιστημονική λατινική ονομασία. Επομένως, για την περίπτωση του direwolf, έχουμε δύο επιλογές: η μία είναι να πάμε σε εξελληνισμό της επιστημονικής ονομασίας (δεινόλυκος), με τον ίδιο τρόπο που λέμε σουσουράδα και όχι γουάγκτεϊλ ή motacilla, λύκος και όχι γουλφ ή canis lupus, σκύλος και όχι ντογκ ή canis lupus familiaris, κ.ο.κ. Η άλλη είναι να εξετάσουμε το κείμενο: ο συγγραφέας αναφέρεται στο ίδιο το ζώο, ή έχει δημιουργήσει ένα δικό του είδος που το χρησιμοποιεί με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο; 

Θέλω να πω ότι ναι μεν grey wolf = λύκος, αλλά Grey Wolves = Γκρίζοι Λύκοι. Ότι ναι μεν Texas Rangers = Τέξας Ρέιντζερς, αλλά Rangers of the North (λέγε με Άραγκορν, γιο του Άραθορν) = Φύλακες του Βορρά (αν δεν απατώμαι), κτλ.

Και τώρα που τα λέμε: πώς έχει μεταφραστεί το oliphaunts του Άρχοντα στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> και δεν είναι βέβαια ευφημισμός να λες δεινό κάτι τρομακτικό)



Σωστά, αλλά ο dire wolf δεν έχει κάτι πιο τρομακτικό από τον ίδιο τον λύκο. Ενώ ο τυραννόσαυρος είναι σαφέστατα πιο τρομακτικός από το σαμιαμίδι.

Παλάβρα, εμένα ο συγγραφέας μού φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιεί το ίδιο ζώο με αυτό της προϊστορίας, όπως έχουν κάνει χιλιάδες άλλα έργα φαντασίας, πριν απ' αυτόν. Δεν είμαι βέβαιος, φυσικά, γιατί δεν έχω διαβάσει τα βιβλία, αλλά αυτό συμπεραίνω από τα σχετικά που έχω διαβάσει στο θέμα. Α, να σημειώσω και ότι τα λύκος και σκύλος που αναφέρεις είναι προγενέστερα της επιστήμης που ασχολείται με την ταξινόμηση των ειδών· μάλιστα κατά αρκετούς αιώνες παλιότερα. Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο Τυραννόσαυρος αναφέρεται συχνά ως Τυραννόσαυρος Ρεξ, σε μη επιστημονικά πλαίσια.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Α, να σημειώσω και ότι τα λύκος και σκύλος που αναφέρεις είναι προγενέστερα της επιστήμης που ασχολείται με την ταξινόμηση των ειδών· μάλιστα κατά αρκετούς αιώνες παλιότερα.


Παίζει αυτό κάποιο ρόλο; Θέλω να πω, αν ένα ζώο δεν το έχουμε ξανακούσει, πρέπει να ακολουθούμε διαφορετικό τρόπο απόδοσής του στα ελληνικά; Να το μεταγράφουμε; Και αν ναι, από ποια γλώσσα; Τα λατινικά; Τα αγγλικά; Τη γλώσσα του ανθρώπου που το ανακάλυψε;


Hellegennes said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο Τυραννόσαυρος αναφέρεται συχνά ως Τυραννόσαυρος Ρεξ, σε μη επιστημονικά πλαίσια.


Όμως όχι ως Ταϊράνοσόρους. Θέλω να πω, είναι συνηθισμένος ο εξελληνισμός, φαντάζομαι επειδή βολεύει στην καθομιλουμένη. Λέμε Διπλόδοκος, Απατόσαυρος... θα μπορούσα να συνεχίσω. 

Πάντως, στο πλαίσιο των συγκεκριμένων βιβλίων, προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να καταθέσω άποψη για το αν μου αρέσει ή όχι ο ανταρόλυκος, γιατί δεν τα έχω διαβάσει.


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, εγώ που είμαι από χωριό γιατί δεν μπορώ να πω «Τυραννόσαυρος ο βασιλιάς»;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2012)

...και σε συνέχεια της απορίας του Εάριου (:)), επειδή κι εγώ είμαι από χωριό, ανακάλυψα ότι κυκλοφορεί η απόδοση βασιλικός τυραννόσαυρος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2012)

Εμένα μ' αρέσει περισσότερο ο _βασιλιάς τυραννόσαυρος_, αλλά δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τον Τυραννόσαυρο ρεξ — γιατί κάνουμε συζήτηση για εξαιρέσεις;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2012)

Να τολμήσω να ρωτήσω πώς λέτε στο χωριό σας την _Καρέτα καρέτα_ και την _Μονάχους μονάχους_ ή θα πάθω συγκοπή;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το Ταϊράνοσόρους δεν είναι παρά η αγγλική προφορά της διεθνούς ονομασίας. Δεμ βλέπω τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το θέμα.


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2012)

Αν αυτό που σε ωθεί είναι ο σεβασμός σε μια ξένη αλλά αφομοιωμένη λέξη, που έχει την ιστορική της παρουσία στα ελληνικά, να τον πεις Τυραννόσαυρο ρήγα (ονομαστική Τυραννόσαυρος ρηξ). (Πώς λέμε «Ρογέριος ρηξ»; Το ίδιο). 

​
Αν όχι, και απλώς μεταφέρεις μηχανικά, ετοιμάσου για πιθανούς «ντούκες» και «πρεφέκτους» στο μέλλον.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2012)

Ελληγενή, οι επιλογές που έχεις για να πεις dire wolf στα ελληνικά είναι οι εξής:

α) ντάιργουλφ (αμετάφραστο, όπως είπες), ή direwolf (και αμετάφραστο και αμετάγραφτο, που σημαίνει ότι αν ο μεταφραστής προβληματιστεί με καμιά 30ριά ζώα στο βιβλίο, θα γεμίσει το κείμενο λατινικούς χαρακτήρες).
β) δεινόλυκος (μετάφραση, εξελληνισμός)
γ) κάνις ντίρους (κατά το καρέτα καρέτα, σωστά; )
δ) ανταρόλυκος ή ξερωγόλυκος, ανάλογα με το πώς χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος στο βιβλίο που εγώ κι εσύ, μεταξύ πολλών άλλων, ΔΕΝ έχουμε διαβάσει.


Λες ότι δεν σου αρέσει ο ανταρόλυκος - δεκτόν, αλλά αν δεν έχεις διαβάσει το βιβλίο δεν μπορείς να εξηγήσεις γιατί. Δεν σου αρέσει ο δεινόλυκος. Θα το προτιμούσες αμετάφραστο. Δεκτόν αγκέιν, ωστόσο όλα αυτά είναι προσωπική σου προτίμηση, γούστο σου τέλος πάντων, όμως οι μεταφραστές δεν παίρνουν αποφάσεις με βάση καθαρά και μόνο το προσωπικό τους γούστο, χωρίς να λάβουν υπόψη και άλλες παραμέτρους.



Hellegennes said:


> [...]
> 
> "Για μένα θα ήταν καλύτερο να μείνει αμετάφραστο. Όπως δεν λέμε Τυραννόσαυρος Βασιλιάς, αλλά Ρεξ, έτσι και το dire είναι καλύτερο να μην μεταφραστεί και να μείνει σκέτο "λύκοι", σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση. Έτσι κι αλλιώς μιλάμε για ένα είδος που έμοιαζε πολύ στον σύγχρονο λύκο".
> 
> ...



Σε σχέση με το παραπάνω, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι το dire wolf είναι επιστημονική ονομασία του ζώου, όχι ευφημισμός, και ο προσδιορισμός χρειάζεται ώστε να τον ξεχωρίζουμε από τον κοινό λύκο, το λύκο της Τασμανίας κτλ. Επομένως, θα έλεγα ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δεν μπορούμε να το μεταφράσουμε «λύκο», σκέτο, εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για ανθυπολεπτομέρεια που αναφέρεται άπαξ στο βιβλίο μας και δεν παίζει κανέναν απολύτως ρόλο στην πλοκή του βιβλίου.

Εδώ, μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα σχετική τοποθέτηση του Θέμη σε ένα νήμα όπου είχε γίνει πολύ ωραία συζήτηση.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 24, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και τώρα που τα λέμε: πώς έχει μεταφραστεί το oliphaunts του Άρχοντα στα ελληνικά;



"Ολίφαντες" βέβαια, είναι πολύ πετυχημένο.

Σχετικά με το _direwolf_, όσο διάβαζα το Game of Thrones αναρωτιόμουν πώς θα το μετέφραζα και σκέφτηκα το "αγριόλυκος", με τη λογική ότι: όλοι οι λύκοι είναι άγριοι, άρα κανείς δεν λέει "άγριος λύκος", άρα αμέσως θα καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης ότι πρόκειται για κάτι διαφορετικό. Και ταιριάζει με το _dire_, και το προτιμώ από τον "ανταρόλυκο".

Απογοητεύτηκα που κανείς δεν λέει _Τυρρανόσαυρος Ρηξ_


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 24, 2012)

Παιδιά μου καλά, οι ξερωγόλυκοι δεν παίζουν τόσο φοβερό ρόλο στα βιβλία. Έχουν χαρακτήρα περισσότερο συμβολικό και καμιά φορά σώζουν κάποιον ή ξερωγώ τι κάνουν. 

Θέλω να πω ότι δεν χρειάζεται ντε και καλά να διαβάσεις τις 150.000 σελίδες που πήγε και έγραψε ο Μάρτιν για να καταλάβεις.


Επαναλαμβάνω πάντως, ότι το χρώμα είναι μια μηδαμινή παράμετρος. Στο δικό μου μυαλό που ασχολήθηκα κιόλας, όταν ασχολήθηκα, έχει να κάνει με την αντάρα (όχι την πολύχρωμη ή ξερωγώ) αλλά τη φουρτούνα, την αγριάδα και μου φάνηκε ταιριαστό και πιο ποιητικό (σίγουρα όμως θα υπάρχει κάτι ωραιότερο).

Να σημειώσω δε ότι όταν μεταφράζεις βιβλίο φαντασίας, επιβάλλεται να μην είσαι τόσο πεζός και χειρουργικά ακριβής και να λες ο πιτσιλωτός λύκος που έχει μία άσπρη βούλα στο μέσο του κεφαλιού και γι' αυτό πήρε την ονομασία πιτσιλόλυκος ο γελαδερός από τον επιστήμονα Πιτσιλιάν που τον ανακάλυψε... Έλεος! Φαντασία και στη μετάφραση χρειάζεται! Free your minds! :clap:


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> [...]
> Απογοητεύτηκα που κανείς δεν λέει _Τυρρανόσαυρος Ρηξ_


Εγώ λέω να αρχίσουμε να τον λέμε «Ψιτ! Εσύ με τη μασέλα!» να σώνουμε


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Επαναλαμβάνω πάντως, ότι το χρώμα είναι μια μηδαμινή παράμετρος. Στο δικό μου μυαλό που ασχολήθηκα κιόλας, όταν ασχολήθηκα, έχει να κάνει με την αντάρα (όχι την πολύχρωμη ή ξερωγώ) αλλά τη φουρτούνα, την αγριάδα και μου φάνηκε ταιριαστό και πιο ποιητικό (σίγουρα όμως θα υπάρχει κάτι ωραιότερο).
> 
> Να σημειώσω δε ότι όταν μεταφράζεις βιβλίο φαντασίας, επιβάλλεται να μην είσαι τόσο πεζός και χειρουργικά ακριβής και να λες ο πιτσιλωτός λύκος που έχει μία άσπρη βούλα στο μέσο του κεφαλιού και γι' αυτό πήρε την ονομασία πιτσιλόλυκος ο γελαδερός από τον επιστήμονα Πιτσιλιάν που τον ανακάλυψε... Έλεος! Φαντασία και στη μετάφραση χρειάζεται! Free your minds! :clap:



Ναι, ναι, ναι! Και γι' αυτό μου αρέσει και ο ανταρόλυκος (πολύ), και ο δεινόλυκος (εξίσου πολύ), και ίσως να μου άρεσαν (ή να τους αγαπούσα, με το διάβασμα) και ο φοβερόλυκος, ο τρομερόλυκος, ο φριχτόλυκος, ο φεγγαρόλυκος (από πού κι ως πού; ξέρω γω; --αφού δεν το έχω διαβάσει καν...) ή και άλλες εμπνεύσεις που θα θεωρούσε ταιριαστές ο μεταφραστής -- πρόβλημα θα είχα μόνο με γερόλυκους, θαλασσόλυκους, παλιόλυκους, αγριόλυκους και άλλα κατοχυρωμένα σήματα, που έχουν κωδικοποιηθεί στο μυαλό μου με άλλα νοήματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2012)

Τι σας πειράζει το _ρεξ_ στον _Τ._; Άμα είναι έτσι γιατί να μην λέμε και _Μονάχη μονάχη_, την γνωστή φώκια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2012)

Εμένα το κάτι-ρεξ μου θυμίζει αυτό:







Σόρι. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Άμα είναι έτσι γιατί να μην λέμε και _Μονάχη μονάχη_, την γνωστή φώκια;


Ο Μοναχός μοναχός, παρακαλώ.
:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο Μοναχός μοναχός, παρακαλώ.
> :)



Ο φώκιος. Η φώκια;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο φώκιος. Η φώκια;


The Mediterranean *monk *seal (Monachus monachus) is a [...]


Άντε, το πολύ πολύ να πεις η _Μοναχή μοναχή_. Άμα είσαι ο Δαιμάνος, μπορεί να πεις κι αυτό:


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2012)

Δεν τα λέω μοναχός.
http://www.google.gr/search?q="μεσο...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο φώκιος. Η φώκια;


Το αρσενικό της φώκιας είναι *φῶκος*· κῆτος θαλάσσιος ὅμοιος δελφῖνι (Ησύχιος, έκδ. Latte, τόμ. 4: Π-Ω, στ. 1087).
Η θηλυκή φώκια στα αρχαία λεγόταν φώκαινα.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 24, 2012)

Σήμερα πάλι η _φώκαινα_ είναι κητώδες (porpoise).


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2012)

Με συγχωρείς, δικό μου λάθος. Μπερδεύτηκα με το LSJ. Η φώκια στα αρχαία ήταν απλούστατα "φώκη".


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο dire wolf δεν έχει κάτι πιο τρομακτικό από τον ίδιο τον λύκο.


Χαμηλός βαθμός ενδονηματικής συνέπειας:


Hellegennes said:


> Οι direwolves [...] είναι πάντα [...] ένας μεγαλύτερος και -κατ' επέκταση- πιο επικίνδυνος λύκος. Το dire λοιπόν είναι κυριολεκτικό και όχι κάποια μεταφορική έννοια για το πώς εμφανίζεται, από πού, κτλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2012)

Υπάρχουν πράγματα πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνα που δεν προκαλούν καθόλου φόβο. Κοινώς, ο επικίνδυνος δεν συνεπάγεται απαραίτητα και δεινό. Ο ίδιος ο κοινός λύκος είναι δεινός. Φυσικά στην ονοματολογία κάπως έπρεπε να ξεχωρίζουν. Παρεμπιπτόντως, όταν δημιουργήθηκε ο όρος δεινόσαυρος, η άποψη ήταν ότι πρόκειται για σαρκοφάγα ερπετά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2012)

Το _δεινός_ μπορεί να συνδυάσει τη σημασία τού _φοβερός_ με το μέγεθος, γι' αυτό άλλωστε μου αρέσει και στην περίπτωση τού dire wolf. Ειδικότερα για τους δεινόσαυρους, λέει η Wikipedia:

The taxon Dinosauria was formally named in 1842 by paleontologist Sir Richard Owen, who used it to refer to the "distinct tribe or sub-order of Saurian Reptiles" that were then being recognized in England and around the world. The term is derived from the Greek words _δεινός_ (deinos, meaning "terrible," "potent," or "fearfully great") and _σαῦρος_ (sauros, meaning "lizard" or "reptile"). Though the taxonomic name has often been interpreted as a reference to dinosaurs' teeth, claws, and other fearsome characteristics, *Owen intended it merely to evoke their size and majesty*.

Πράγματι, διαβάζουμε στο τεύχος όπου έγινε η σχετική δημοσίευση:

The combination of such characters, some, as the sacral ones, altogether peculiar among Reptiles, others borrowed, as it were, from groups now distinct from each other, and all manifested by *creatures far surpassing in size the largest of existing reptiles*, will, it is presumed, be deemed sufficient ground for establishing a distinct tribe or sub-order of Saurian Reptiles, for which I would propose the name of Dinosauria*.

* Gr. _δεινός_, fearfully great; _σαύρος_, a lizard.

Τα έντονα, δικά μου.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχουν πράγματα πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνα που δεν προκαλούν καθόλου φόβο. Κοινώς, ο επικίνδυνος δεν συνεπάγεται απαραίτητα και δεινό. Ο ίδιος ο κοινός λύκος είναι δεινός. Φυσικά στην ονοματολογία κάπως έπρεπε να ξεχωρίζουν. Παρεμπιπτόντως, όταν δημιουργήθηκε ο όρος δεινόσαυρος, η άποψη ήταν ότι πρόκειται για σαρκοφάγα ερπετά.


Ειλικρινά απολαμβάνω να διαβάζω πόσο μακριά μπορείς να ξεχειλώσεις κάτι μέχρι να ακολουθήσει η νομοτελειακή κατάληξη: «Καλά, ό,τι πεις». :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2012)

Καλά, ό,τι πεις.



:angel:


----------



## VickyN (Feb 25, 2012)

Ρώτησα την κόρη μου, που είναι 22 και έχει φάει με το κουτάλι τα RPG και τα βιβλία του φανταστικού.

Αν και ειπώθηκε ξανά, τα επαναλαμβάνω. Στο D&D ό,τι είναι dire είναι πιο μεγαλόσωμο και άγριο από το αντίστοιχο "κανονικό" ζωντανό (βγαίνει και σε dire rat κ.ά.).

Και η δική της αρχική σκέψη ήταν αγριόλυκος. Βρήκε επίσης ταιριαστούς τον φριχτόλυκο και τον αρχαιόλυκο, δηλ. ότι "έχουν το σωστό feeling" (δικά της τα λόγια).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2012)

VickyN said:


> Και η δική της αρχική σκέψη ήταν αγριόλυκος. Βρήκε επίσης ταιριαστούς τον φριχτόλυκο και τον *αρχαιόλυκο*, δηλ. ότι "έχουν το σωστό feeling" (δικά της τα λόγια).



Score!:clap:


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2021)

Ενημέρωση για τον dire wolf / δεινόλυκο, μεταξύ άλλων και από τον Zazula, αλλά όχι τον δικό μας:

Dire Wolves Were Not Really Wolves, New Genetic Clues Reveal​The extinct giant canids were a remarkable example of convergent evolution

It had long been assumed that dire wolves made themselves at home in North America before gray wolves followed them across the Bering Land Bridge from Eurasia. Now some well-preserved DNA seems to be fundamentally changing the story.
The new study, published on Wednesday in _Nature,_ began as an effort to understand dire wolves’ biological basics. 
[...]
After sequencing five genomes from dire wolf fossils between 50,000 and 13,000 years old, the researchers found that the animals belonged to a much older lineage of dogs. Dire wolves, it now appeared, had evolved in the Americas and had no close kinship with the gray wolves from Eurasia; the last time gray wolves and dire wolves shared a common ancestor was about 5.7 million years ago. The strong resemblance between the two, the researchers say, is a case of convergent evolution, whereby different species develop similar adaptations—or even appearances—thanks to a similar way of life. Sometimes such convergence is only rough, such as both birds and bats evolving wings despite their differing anatomy. In the case of dire and gray wolves, lives of chasing large herbivores to catch some meat on the hoof resulted in two different canid lineages independently producing wolflike forms.

“These results totally shake up the idea that dire wolves were just bigger cousins of gray wolves,” says Yukon paleontologist Grant *Zazula*, who was not involved in the new study. In fact, the similarity between the two has led gray wolves to be taken as proxies for dire wolf biology and behavior, from pack dynamics to the sound of the animal’s howls. The dire wolf’s new identity means that many previous assumptions—down to what it looked like in life—require reinvestigation. “The study of ancient DNA and proteins from fossil bones is rapidly rewriting the ice age and more recent history of North America’s mammals,” *Zazula *says.

In technical terms, the new findings mean dire wolves may need a new genus name to indicate they are no longer be part of the genus _Canis,_ to which gray wolves belong. Perri, Mitchell and their colleagues suggest _*Aenocyon*_*, meaning “terrible wolf.” *But the researchers don’t expect their findings to completely overturn tradition, and _*Aenocyon dirus*_ would likely continue to be called the dire wolf. “They will just join the club of things like maned wolves that are called wolves but aren’t really,” Perri says.
[...]
By 13,000 years ago, dire wolves were facing extinction. Evolving in the harsh, variable environments of Eurasia may have given gray wolves an edge, *Zazula *notes, “while the big, bad dire wolves got caught off guard relaxing in southern California at the end of the ice age.” But what might sound like the end of the dire wolf’s story is really only the beginning. Preserved genes have shown that dire wolves and their ancestors were top dogs in the Americas for more than five million years—and the early chapters of their story are waiting to be rewritten.

Scientific American, January 13, 2021


*αινοκύων*: αινός + κύων

*αἰνός* , ή, όν, poet.,
*A.*= δεινός, _dread, horrible_, freq. in _Hom._, of feelings, ἄχος, χόλος, τρόμος, κάματος, ὀϊζύς, *Il.4.169*, *22.94*, *7.215*, *10.312*, *Od.15.342*; of states and actions, as δηϊοτής, πόλεμος, μόρος, *Il. 5.409*, *Od.8.519* (Sup.), *Il.18.465*; of persons, _dread, terrible_, esp. of Zeus, “αἰνότατε Κρονίδη” *Il.4.25*, etc.; σύ γ᾽ αἰνοτάτη, of Pallas, *8.423*; of monsters or animals, “πέλωρα” *Od.10.219*; “ὄφις” _Hes.Fr.14_; “λῖς” *Theoc.25.252*.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 16, 2021)

Υπέροχο! Ώστε αινοκύων το επίσημο από εδώ και πέρα και δεινόλυκος ή ανταρόλυκος το καθημερινό του. 

Πάντως ξαφνιάστηκα πολύ, για να μην πω σοκαρίστηκα, από το γεγονός ότι το "ανταρόλυκος" υπάρχει στο wordreference ως μετάφραση του dire wolf. Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι τόσο καθιερωμένο πια που να μπει και σε λεξικό.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 16, 2021)

Και γιατί βρε παίδες να παλεύουμε με «αινοκύονες» (λέξη που δεν την πολυβλέπω...), ενώ έχουμε από παλαιά τη λέξη «αινόλυκος»: φοβερός λύκος;

https://www.lsj.gr/wiki/αἰνόλυκος

https://books.google.gr/books?id=LjBEAAAAcAAJ&pg=PA33&dq="αινόλυκος"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwia89L6oKDuAhWJw4sKHQpeC5MQ6AEwCHoECAgQAg#v=onepage&q="αινόλυκος"&f=false

https://books.google.gr/books?id=p2lXAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA40&dq="αινόλυκος"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiY_7XRoaDuAhWBk4sKHfLeAH84ChDoATAIegQICBAC#v=onepage&q="αινόλυκος"&f=false


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2021)

Του (άλλου) Zazula να τα πεις. Αν (μεγάλο αν) καταφέρει να περάσει το _*Aenocyon *_σαν επίσημο όνομα του λύκου, τότε Αινόκυνα θα τον πούμε κι εμείς. Αλλά στο επίσημο μόνο. Στις καθημερινές μας συζητήσεις θα μείνουμε πιστοί στον δεινόλυκο.


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2021)

Στην αγγλική Wikipedia περιγράφονται πιο αναλυτικά τα ταξινομικά/ονοματολογικά, όπου βλέπουμε ότι η ονομασία _*αινοκύων*_ έχει προταθεί ήδη από το 1918, αλλά πέρασε σαράντα κύματα επί έναν αιώνα+ μέχρι να αποδειχτεί ότι χρειάζεται η διάκριση και να αναβιώσει το όνομα:

*In 1918*, after studying these fossils, Merriam proposed consolidating their names *under the separate genus Aenocyon *(from _Aenos_, terrible and _cyon_, wolf) to become _*Aenocyon dirus*_,[2] but at that time not everyone agreed with this extinct wolf being placed in a new genus separate from the genus _Canis_.[13] _Canis ayersi_ (Sellards 1916) and _Aenocyon dirus_ (Merriam 1918) were recognized as synonyms of _C. dirus_ by the paleontologist Ernest Lundelius in 1972.[14] All of the above taxa were declared synonyms of _C. dirus_ in 1979, according to the paleontologist Ronald M. Nowak.[15] In 2021, a genetic study found the dire wolf to be highly distinct from any member of the Canini and likely the last surviving member of a clade of canids that were originally indigenous to the Americas, contrasting with all previous studies. Merriam's previous name _*Aenocyon*_ was revived to be used as the genus name.[16]

Κατά τα άλλα, όπως τα λέει ο Νίκελ αποπάνω.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 18, 2021)

Hellegennes said:


> Άμα είναι έτσι γιατί να μην λέμε και _Μονάχη μονάχη_, την γνωστή φώκια;





nickel said:


> Ο Μοναχός μοναχός, παρακαλώ.
> :)



Ονομ.Η φώκια μοναχόςΓεν.Της φώκιας μοναχούΑιτ.Τη φώκια μοναχόΚλητ.Αδελφέ


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2021)

Εγώ πάλι, ξαναδιαβάζοντας αυτό το νήμα και αφού έχω από τότε διαβάσει τα βιβλία του Μάρτιν και αφού έχει προβληθεί η σειρά, απορώ πώς μας ήρθε και λέγαμε ότι οι δεινόλυκοι δεν παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο και δεν είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό στα βιβλία, ενώ συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο, ιδίως στην περίπτωση του Γκοστ.


----------

